# ملفات اكسيل للتصميم والحسابات مهمه لكل مهندس ميكانيكا



## afattah (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

مرفق تجميعه ملفات اكسيل للتصميم والحسابات مهمه لكل مهندس ميكانيكا وهى منقوله من عده مواضيع واشكر اصحابها الذين بذلوا مجهودا كبيرا فى احضارها وادعو الله ان يهب ثواب الانتفاع بها لهم وارجوالمعذره منهم لعدم ذكر الاسماء لكثره المصادر وعذرى فى ذلك تأكدى من حرصهم على افاده المسلمين فلهم الشكر.


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك00000مع التقدير


----------



## eng.zahid (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور على المجهود نتمنى المزيد


----------



## algabry (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخي وبارك الله فيك 
بس المشكلة كيف فتح ملف بصيغة php ............ونتمنا المزيد


----------



## اديب اديب (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## jimy76 (15 أغسطس 2010)

Ramadhan moubarak


----------



## معتصم الوطن (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور كتير علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## The friend (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله على المجهود الرئع خير جزاء


----------



## عادل 1980 (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور وجارى التحميل


----------



## د.محبس (15 أغسطس 2010)

احسنت يا اخي الكريم

الى الامام


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## نور الدين مهران (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيهم وفيك اخى الفاضل
فالدال على الخير كفاعله
دمت بخير


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lawlaw (19 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوساره (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## برهم السيد (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وانشاء الله نحو الأمام


----------



## afattah (26 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الردود الطيبة*


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## azzo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
شكرا


----------



## ahmed_m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## hossam83 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## hossam83 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

:14:


----------



## برهم السيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mohammed_yasin (10 ديسمبر 2010)

احسنت يا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الملاح (11 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمدة 
سبحان الله العظيم
مشكور جدااااااا


----------



## ملهم مصطفى صديق (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصانع (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ،،،
جزاك الله كل خير ،، شكراً لمجهودك ..


----------



## م. قصي (9 يونيو 2011)

تسلم عيني جزاك الله خير..................


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الدين (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdelrahim (9 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله على المجهود الرئع خير جزاء*


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (11 يونيو 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## صلاح على محمد شاور (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سلام العالم (12 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 


جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## محمد الرماحي (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكوور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## abdelrahim (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ابو الجون (15 يونيو 2011)

ارجو اضافة كتب خاصة بالمعادن الى هذا الموقع


----------



## احمد القطاوي (15 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااا علي المجهود


----------



## Hythamaga (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_yasin (31 يناير 2012)

مشكـــــــــــور
سلمت يداك


----------



## mohammed_yasin (31 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء المشني (31 يناير 2012)

تسلم الأيادي.


----------



## عادل 1980 (18 أغسطس 2015)

الله يبارك لكم جميعاً...


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (20 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك-----مع التقدير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (21 أغسطس 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed2007star (21 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Alsenery (23 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله على المجهود الرئع خير جزاء​


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (24 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## engahmed ali (28 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fokary (1 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mechanic power (5 مايو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفاتح مطر (18 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خير وجعل ما قدمته لنا وللمسلمين في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أكتوبر 2016)

أحسنت و أحسن الله اليك


----------



## ayman moh (24 أكتوبر 2016)

كيف احمل الملفات عن طريق الجوال


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 نوفمبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------

